# American Needs Help in Mexico



## marlo331976 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone. I was referred to this site by a Facebook friend. I am temporarily staying in Mexico with my in-laws. There is an American girl living in this town in a bad situation. She has a 2yr old and twin 9 month old girls. She moved here because her husband was banned for 5 yrs from the US. She has been here almost 2 yrs now. Her husband is a drug/alcohol abuser. She has no money, food, diapers, phone or computer to get help. I am leaving here in one week. We are in Reforma Chiapas. It is bordering Villahermosa Tabasco. I am asking if there is anyone who can get her help. Her twins are not registered as US Citizens yet because she JUST got their birth cirtificates. When she came here a Passport was not required for her or her son. Now she has 3 children here and is desperate. He husband wants her to leave as much as she wants to get back to the US. Her parents are deceased and her brothers cannot/will not help her. She really feels alone and needs some guidance. I have to leave here because my son got very sick from a bacterial infection. I can only offer her temporary assistance and support. She knows I am researching help for her and is welcoming the help. Please respond to me if you can reach out to her and help her.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Her only recourse would seem to be the nearest American Consulate. She will have to go there (perhaps you, or others, could help with transportation) and apply for passports for herself and her children. Without those, she cannot enter the USA. She has obviously been responsible for her present situation by not obtaining a passport, as required, and that would indicate that she is also in Mexico illegally. She runs the risk of deportation without her Mexican children, so should ask the Consulate for assistance ASAP. They may be able to offer some kind of emergency assistance while the documents are being processed.
I can't think of any other suggestion. There seems to be an epidemic of young girls in the USA getting 'involved' or married to illegals, then ending up following them back to Mexico without any knowledge of the immigration requirements and cultural differences. Many, if not most, come to a bad end.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RV ****** is absolutely right. Somebody needs get her to the nearest consulate ASAP, probably Merida. This could become a very volatile situation and the sooner she starts getting the paperwork sorted the better. Before going, it may be worth a call to see what paperwork on the kids that she needs.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My fear is that she has to register the births, which makes the children Mexican, but her lack of a passport may have prevented her USA citizenship from being recorded. That could create a bureaucratic nightmare, making it hard to get the babies US passports, establishing citizenship to get them into the USA. I sure hope she has her birth certificate and a US driving license, etc.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> RV ****** is absolutely right. Somebody needs get her to the nearest consulate ASAP, probably Merida. This could become a very volatile situation and the sooner she starts getting the paperwork sorted the better. Before going, it may be worth a call to see what paperwork on the kids that she needs.


Mexico CIty or Merida are the nearest consulate.I believe Chapias comes under Mexico City. SHe needs to call a 800 number for the consulate in Mexico CIty a.s.a.p.


----------

